# Accountants Advice



## tiffanyjane (Nov 2, 2016)

We own our own business in Perth Australia ( but can run it from anywhere) and we are thinking of moving to Canada Canmore AB (husband is originally from Canada) He is applying for a spousal sponsorship visa (for me)

We are wanting some accountants advice on a few things:

1/ if we move to Canada but keep our business in Australia-do we put in a Canadian tax return

2/ Do I need to apply for a working permit if technically our business is still in Australia 

3/ if we are living in Canada do we need to put in an Canadian tax return to stay in Canada ?

If no-one knows the answers to these , does anyone recommend a good taxation / business accountant we could contact or ring who might be able to answer these questions over the phone. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In the matter of international taxation, you are normally considered to be working in the country in which you are physically located while doing the work that generates your income. So, wherever the company is located, if you are living in Canada while doing the work involved, then yes, you'll need work authorization. (Though if your husband is Canadian, you may well be good to go with a regular spouse visa.)

Accounting-wise, if you are working the business from Canada, you really should either shift the company's "headquarters" or at least establish a branch of some sort (subsidiary, sales office, whatever) in Canada, according to Canadian law. To operate a business you generally need some form of business license, which involves registering with tax and other authorities. And, for you and your husband to draw your salaries from the company while living in Canada, you'll probably need to be registered with the appropriate social insurance (payroll tax) agencies through your "employer."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The simple answer to all three questions is YES. If a resident of Canada you are legally obligated to report your world-wide income.


----------

